# My dad has 742 issues please help.



## spilltheblood (Jan 2, 2010)

My dad has a 30.06 semi auto remington that wont eject the shells, I know this model has had issues before just wondering if anyone can steer me in the right direction so I can help him with his gun. It will fire once and leave the casing in the chamber and try to put another in.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Jan 2, 2010)

Give it a very good cleaning.

Are you shooting reloads?


----------



## spilltheblood (Jan 2, 2010)

I will get on it tomorrow. No reload shooting just factory loads


----------



## DanBROWNING (Jan 2, 2010)

sounds dirty, make sure all of the screws on it are tight,good luck.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 2, 2010)

742 have always had a problem with dirty and rusty chambers.
Use a good light and check the chamber, it may need a good cleaning or it may need polished.


----------



## Wide Earp (Jan 2, 2010)

spilltheblood said:


> My dad has a 30.06 semi auto remington that wont eject the shells, I know this model has had issues before just wondering if anyone can steer me in the right direction so I can help him with his gun. It will fire once and leave the casing in the chamber and try to put another in.




yep most likely a dirty chamber if it will not extract the case from the chamber, if it were but not ejecting the case from the breech I would say a bad ejector spring


----------



## WTM45 (Jan 2, 2010)

Could be a broken or malfunctioning extractor.


----------



## 1devildog (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll bet the extractor is broken, the Remingtons use a stamped sheet metal extractor, after they age the tip breaks off. It will need to be pulled apart, the rivit drilled out and have a new extractor rivited in. Not a bad job, but you need special tools to do it.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree with the ejector ring. Mine broke some years back.


----------



## mike bell (Jan 3, 2010)

The problem with 742's is the bolt.  I have worked on several that have the same problem.  The bolt face is recessed and undercut for the extractor.  This makes the wall thickness to thin.  And what actually happens is that the bolt faces cracks and rips just enough that the extractor slips over the case rim.  Remington no longers makes 742 parts.  It took me five years to find a bolt for my best friends 6mm.  Now we are afraid to shoot it.  I have never tried to see if a newer model 7400 will fit in a 742, buy I have always wondered if it would.  Good luck


----------



## Washington95 (Jan 7, 2010)

Might check a case after you get it out for broken out area on rim; this would indicate it's sticking in chamber???


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jan 7, 2010)

spilltheblood said:


> My dad has a 30.06 semi auto remington that wont eject the shells, I know this model has had issues before just wondering if anyone can steer me in the right direction so I can help him with his gun. It will fire once and leave the casing in the chamber and try to put another in.



Hence the phrase (742 jam master)


----------



## Niner (Jan 7, 2010)

"They" make a special brush for cleanng the chamber from the receiver side.  However, you can get a bottle-brush of the right size (about the size for cleaning test tubes in a lab), and bend a "dog leg" in it and it'll do a fair job of cleaning out that chamber.


----------



## bbqbull (Jan 7, 2010)

Yep, 1 spec of dirt will cause the case not to eject.

I always use the special offset handle  factory supplied brush to clean the chamber before every season.

Never had a problem with my 742 and it has served me faithfully for over 30 yrs.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 7, 2010)

How do you get the fired case out ????
I would be interested in what the fired case actually looks like.
Scratches, bulges???
Not knowing the history of the gun, I would give it a very good
cleaning....Take the rifle apart and look for rust and gunk, and
hose out with WD-40 or brake cleaner....Lube and try again...
If you are still having trouble find a gunsmith that has experience
with the 742...Most guys with "opinions" and "fixes" have never
owned one.....You may even get a local gunsmith reference from
the Rem website....

I have had a 742 for 30 years and never had a problem....I even
shoot handloads...


----------



## akman47 (Jan 13, 2010)

extractor broken, ill garauntee it!!!!


----------



## bull__dawgs (Jan 14, 2010)

frankwright said:


> 742 have always had a problem with dirty and rusty chambers.
> Use a good light and check the chamber, it may need a good cleaning or it may need polished.



I've had mine for about 40 yrs. and had the same problem. Took it to a gunsmith friend of mine and we completely disassembled the rifle, clean it good,including gas port and most importantly clean and polished the chamber. now works like new. Be sure and get the offset chamber brush and really work on the chamber when cleaning.


----------



## DrRx2005 (Mar 25, 2011)

Took mine out last week to shoot (hadn't been fired in 8-9 years) 1st clip, fired no problem, 2nd clip - started jamming, fired case would not eject. I thought the same thing everyone else is, the ejector has broke, but thought I'd give it  a shot, I took every part loose possible, pulled the barrel, gave it a thorough scrubbing with Eezox, re-assembled everything, gave the eezox a day to "work in" all the nooks and crannies, tried it, popped the case out every time afterwards. 
If dissassembling is more than you want to attempt, then like others have said, really scrub out the chamber good and HOPEFULLY it'll work for you. If that doesn't work, then unfortunately it may be the ejector, but it would be worth a shot (at least that's what I was thinking when I took mine apart to clean it).


----------



## RdKill (Mar 25, 2011)

742 is a great rifle.  You just have to realize it's NOT an AK-47.  If you don't want to strip it down and clean it every time you shoot it, or limit yourself to shooting at most 3-4 mags full at a time, it may not be the right rifle for you.  Keep it clean, and it's as reliable as any other.


----------



## Bamafan4life (Mar 25, 2011)

The 742 was my first deer rifle. Got it from a family member who my dad gave the gun to for his first rifle so he returned the favor. We lived in the city and my dad had been out of guns for about 10 years (I got interested in them and there like a religon to us now probly our main bondment time) so we didn't have a place for me to learn to shoot till i got really interested in guns and we met a few people and so on and now we live on a small farm. Well anyways back to the 742 I remember reading about my gun all the time and across all these people with issues. Well I read all them and was worried. I have a new remington factory mag and always keep it clean use a toothbrush and a q tip to clean the lugs keep the slide wet with oil and bore clean as I can. And you know I'm 16 now and have probly shot the gun 500 times over the last 4 years without one single fail to cycle. I only use remington ammo also that's anouther issue I heard that remington ammo with lighter bullets (150 grains stay away fron 180s) cyle best. Good luck and keep shootin


----------



## ReelJim (Apr 12, 2011)

Just-worn extractor- & keep clean!!!


----------



## djackson67 (Apr 20, 2011)

hopefully nothing is broke, if not then just a good tear down and cleaning will do the trick, But stay away from WD-40, that is probably where the problem started.
742 is a good rifle, if taken care of properly.


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 20, 2011)

7Mag Hunter said:


> How do you get the fired case out ????
> I would be interested in what the fired case actually looks like.
> Scratches, bulges???
> Not knowing the history of the gun, I would give it a very good
> ...



I use wooden  dowel from the barrel end....................


----------



## HermanMerman (Apr 20, 2011)

Your dad has a lot of issues.


----------

